
Uber Rides Cost More? OK - donsupreme
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/27/opinion/uber-covid-gig-economy.html
======
greatgreenearth
Oh boy, Cycling is starting to look better and better! 'The government must
build a system consisting of an infrastructure which makes it safe for people
riding their bike around the city, thereby cutting down emissions.'
[https://environmentbuddy.com/climate-change/75-best-
solution...](https://environmentbuddy.com/climate-change/75-best-solutions-to-
combat-global-warming/#transport) Although, Uber drivers should really opt for
electric vehicles. Might save them money and allow them to be helpful to the
environment!

~~~
Scoundreller
Bike shops near me are swamped. Good news.

Now if whomever took the seat off my bike could bring it back, that’d be
great.

------
byoung2
How might the available pool of drivers look if Uber and Lyft had to hire all
of them as W-2 employees? There are drivers who only log in a few hours a week
or even once every few months. It could not be cost-effective to pay benefits
for someone who only occasionally works for you. Would they institute a
minimum number of hours you have to log in per week?

~~~
fendy3002
Imo they're more likely to separate the part timers and full timers, which the
benefits are given to the second one. If the benefits are mandatory to all,
the part timers group may be abolished at all, and it won't be different with
local taxi companies.

